# Paxil



## 15573 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi, My name is Cindy and I have suffered with severe IBS for the past 1 1/2 years. I have recently found that taking Librax and 5 mg of Paxil works really well. This is after trying many avenues all the way up to acupunture. Acupuncture helps but it wasn't as good as the Paxil!


----------

